# What is the best holistic method for ticks/fleas.........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wondering what all do ? This yr I am trying to go total natural & try not to use chemicals. Last yr I only used Frontline Plus once. So far I have not used anything this yr. Tonight I found my first tick ever on one of our dogs. I hate that.

Not sure if this is ok, but added a tad of garlic power on their kibble tonight.

Trying to learn all the holistic methods & would love to go this route.

Please share methods that have worked with ticks & fleas please............... 

If garlic, not sure which kind, how much & how often to give ????

~Thanks~


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just found out about this and have two tags coming on Tuesday.
Home | shoo!TAG? - The chemical-free way to protect your dogs, cats, and horses from pests
It works on electromagnetic fields and no chemicals. My friend has a dog with seizures, she checked with her vet to see if this would harm him and the vet didn't seem to think so. Maybe worth a try? Look at the site and read the testimonials, horses seem to do well with it, too.
Downside is the dog has to wear a collar (other tags can't rub against it) and service dogs going thru store security may have the tag demagnetized.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bug Off Garlic for dogs-

Dog - Bug Off Garlic for Dogs - Springtime, Inc.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I feed Bug Off garlic granules. From springtime. The recommended dosage is one scoop per day per 60 lbs..... you work upto that amount to avoid stomach upset... and you can go as high as double of triple the dosage amount in high infested areas. Its takes continual feeding for about 3-4 weeks before the full effect is seen. Koda has been on it now for about 3 weeks and he was tick free after his hike last weekend.... and I live in N. Florida, so that was a miracle. lol


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm lucky, no ticks since I moved to a new location...yet....but, I would try Rose Geranium Oil if I found one...I don't believe in giving my dog garlic so this one seems to have some positive results....there is another thread that is discussing RGO now....waiting to hear any more results from people.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I would be game to hear about the RGO ! Keep me posted please. I have started using oils (spray on) & I like. They smell so good. I have used them also. 

I'm not sure on the garlic thing. If it worked & didn't harm the dogs, would use over Frontline.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I sprayed down Nematodes in 2007, and haven't needed to buy any more yet. They are all natural and do not harm the animals or humans. Here is where I got mine at,
www.arbico-organics.com I have not had any kind of chemical, etc on my dog's (didn't need to) since I sprayed these down on my property.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

diatomaceous earth is good for fleas. I use that and recently started Bug Off as well.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blitz is on one of those flea and tick things the vet gave us.. I think it is Frontline. We've been going to a lot of fields and walking trails. I haven't noticed any ticks on him. He itches now and then, but I think it is allergies as I don't see any ticks. Though.. interestingly enough I've gotten a tick on me every day in the last 3 days. I've managed to catch them before they could do too much harm to me, but I'm looking for something to prevent this. *Wonders if they make something for dogs and humans heh. 

Other odd item. The 3 ticks I've gotten have all be different types of ticks. First a deer tick, then a Lone Star Tick, and then a brown one I have yet to identify. I'm a bit Lyme Disease weary now. I've seen more ticks this week than I have at any other time in my life.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Blitz, frontline is a chemical flea/tick treatment. The OP is looking for non-chemical, holistic methods.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I just found out about this and have two tags coming on Tuesday.
> Home | shoo!TAG? - The chemical-free way to protect your dogs, cats, and horses from pests
> It works on electromagnetic fields and no chemicals. My friend has a dog with seizures, she checked with her vet to see if this would harm him and the vet didn't seem to think so. Maybe worth a try? Look at the site and read the testimonials, horses seem to do well with it, too.
> Downside is the dog has to wear a collar (other tags can't rub against it) and service dogs going thru store security may have the tag demagnetized.


Please let me know if this works for you! I was interested in that.

I'd have to be careful though since Bianca does go to stores sometimes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I believe she mentioned elsewhere that it didn't work, but I don't know the details.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was trying to find this thread to update!
I think the Shoo!tags are working, but we still have ticks. They are just so bad this year. Instead of 5 or 6 on Kacie I find one, now and then...they did send me a double magnetic one(free of charge, we are an experiement for them) and suggest I sew it inside the collar, magnet side towards the dog. I find ticks in the house, just had one on the outside case of my laptop...dogs must be bringing them in and then the ticks leave the dog. I hate, hate hate them...going to put Rose Geranium oil on the collars now to see if it helps repel. The Shoo!tag rep is calling me back this coming week for an update, so I was waiting to use the geranium oil so my experience with the tags weren't squew'd.
Onyx has a "strawberry" where a tick was engorged under her armpit, a week later, still red. I am scared for her!
Did I say I hate ticks????


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Eek, that strawberry is not good Jane!

I use a magnetic collar for the dogs here, for neck pain. Do the reps say that there is any interaction?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hadn't asked them about the pain/magnet link. Frannie the rep was very nice over the phone, maybe call her for more info?...actually when I called, got answering service so didn't leave a message and she called me right back to inquire about my call! I had also e-mailed them about the tag not being effective, got a response right away.

I do know that the person who informed me about shootags has an epileptic dog and her vet ok'd her to use it...then re'nigged her opinion and said take it off him. My first question when I heard about the tags was if it would interfere with his neuro system. 
She finally put her dog on frontline because they can't link his seizures to it. He clusters every month and now they believe it is due to head trauma(horse kick, possibly)...will never know til they do a necropsy. This owner has bucks, and if it were anyone else the dog would have probably been put down because of the cost of meds/testing.
Lisa, I am worried about Onyx's red spot, it has faded, but what is it really leaving in her system!?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Indy reacts to Frontline, I wouldn't use it on a siezure dog. I would at least plot, monthly, when the siezures occur, versus when the Frontline was applied, to see if there is a pattern.

I read somewhere where certain magnetic stuff helped with heart murmurs - I have a hand held magnetic device I use on Indy (bought initially for back pain). These things always make me curious. 

You know what I would do if it were my dog...I would do that prophylactic dose of doxy, but I admit that I am pretty paranoid. The fact that the tick was engorged AND you've got the lasting skin reaction...

Some Ice might make it feel better?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They've been over everything with this dog(black Briard), at first Frontline was the main suspect so she journal'd every thing he did, ate, where he went. She hasn't had Frontline on him for a year and he still continues to have clusters about every 3 weeks to a month. I suggested his electrolytes may play into it( he drinks a ton of water, if he doesn't it seems to throw his system) She has him on Wellness Core, tried RAW without results and is going to Chiro for hip out of whacks, holistic vet and a personal vet that is very open minded to everything, along with the E-Vet in at Uof M where he has had MRI's and other tests run...last Tuesday he passed part of a blanket that was in his system for a looong time(his groomer takes him during the day and said the blanket had been stored away for several weeks and then he passed a condom a day later, owner has no idea where he got that, on the trails possibly, she thought it was a balloon....YUK!
At about 10 months he had e-surgery because of a blockage and they pulled a nylon footie, hair ties and various hair from his gut. Now owner is wondering if the blockage(long term) has a connection to his seizing. 

Sorry to hi-jack this, just sharing poor Christians life. He is 3 yrs old tomorrow, and had everything going for him to be a grand champion showdog til his health took a turn. He was an Eukanuba show invite at 6 months and did well. Great breeding and lines.
Onyx is healing, I'm just afraid of what that tick left inside her...maybe I'll contact the vet. Thanks Lisa!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck to both Christian and onyx!


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

Oil of Pennyroyal is an excellent biting-insect repellant. However, it's not suitable for actively breeding bitches because it is an abortifacaent and there're some other caveats associated with its use. Might work as a flea-collar kinda application.


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

Lin said:


> Blitz, frontline is a chemical flea/tick treatment. The OP is looking for non-chemical, holistic methods.


While I respect those who engage in holistic practices, I have to admit, calling anything non-chemical always makes me want to bang my head against a desk, 'cause literally everything's made of chemicals. 

"Natural remedies" might be a better term.


----------

